# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Klassikot 2021

## Googol

Availlaanpas tämäkin. Omloop menossa. Tällaista olisi keväällä luvassa:

27-Feb	Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite	1.UWT3
27-Feb	Faun-Ardèche Classic	1.PS
28-Feb	Kuurne - Bruxelles - Kuurne	1.PS
28-Feb	Royal Bernard Drome Classic	1.PS
03-Mar	Trofeo Laigueglia	1.PS
06-Mar	Strade Bianche	1.UWT3
07-Mar	GP Industria & Artigianato	1.PS
17-Mar	Danilith Nokere Koerse	1.PS
19-Mar	Bredene Koksijde Classic	1.PS
20-Mar	Milano-Sanremo	1.UWT1
24-Mar	Oxyclean Classic Brugge-De Panne	1.UWT3
26-Mar	E3 Saxo Bank Classic	1.UWT2
28-Mar	Gent-Wevelgem in Flanders Fields	1.UWT2
31-Mar	Dwars door Vlaanderen - A travers la Flandre	1.UWT3
03-Apr	Gran Premio Miguel Indurain	1.PS
04-Apr	Ronde van Vlaanderen - Tour des Flandres	1.UWT1
07-Apr	Scheldeprijs	1.PS
11-Apr	Paris-Roubaix	1.UWT1
14-Apr	De Brabantse Pijl - La Flèche Brabançonne	1.PS
18-Apr	Amstel Gold Race	1.UWT2
21-Apr	La Flèche Wallonne	1.UWT2
25-Apr	Liège-Bastogne-Liège	1.UWT1
01-Mar	Eschborn-Frankfurt	1.UWT3

----------


## OJ

Kiitos topicin avaamisesta. 

Tänään oli aika hyvää revitystä ja hieman odottamaton finaali. Pidcock oli aika kova, mutta oli jatkuvasti vähän myohässä. Mun mielestä olisi ollut rahkeita mennä Alaphilin kanssa jos olisi ollut edes samalla kalenterin sivulla.

----------


## erkkk

> Kiitos topicin avaamisesta. 
> 
> Tänään oli aika hyvää revitystä ja hieman odottamaton finaali. Pidcock oli aika kova, mutta oli jatkuvasti vähän myohässä. Mun mielestä olisi ollut rahkeita mennä Alaphilin kanssa jos olisi ollut edes samalla kalenterin sivulla.



Kova jannuhan toi on. Äijä puskee 6.5W/kg tunnin ja pysyy pienempänä miehenä suunnilleen samalla planeetalla cyclocross-duon kanssa. Muutama vuosi sitten mies olis pyyhkinyt monella starballa lattiaa, mutta nyt kilpailutilanne on hieman erilainen. Isompia voittoja luulis silti tulevan jo tälle kaudelle.

----------


## OJ

En kuullut tosta 6,5 w/kg tehosta ennen viestiäni, mutta tossa valossa eilinen ajo on vielä kovempi. Jos olisi saanut ton 6,5 w/kg ajoitettua Alaphilin iskuun, niin olisivat menneet aivan varmasti kahdestaan päätyyn asti. Pidcock voi olla kova jopa Liegessä.

K-B-K on yleensä aika haaleanlämmin kisa mun makuun. Onhan tämä takaa-ajo ihan OK, mutta kisan viimeisellä tunnilla voisi olla vähän jotain erikoistilannetta.

----------


## Munarello

Campenaertsilla näytti olevan jo semmoinen ylikapea tanko, jossa ihan törkeä levitys alaotteelle.  :Leveä hymy:  

Voisivat varmaan alkaa jakamaan sanktioita noista jalkakäytäväoikaisuista, joita nähtiin jo eilen ihan tarpeeksi. Nyt oli ehkä se yksi kohta, jossa menivät aika röyhkeästi Jos noihin ei puututa niin kohta se on taas ihan villi länsi päällä.

----------


## paaton

> Kova jannuhan toi on. Äijä puskee 6.5W/kg tunnin ja pysyy pienempänä miehenä suunnilleen samalla planeetalla cyclocross-duon kanssa. Muutama vuosi sitten mies olis pyyhkinyt monella starballa lattiaa, mutta nyt kilpailutilanne on hieman erilainen. Isompia voittoja luulis silti tulevan jo tälle kaudelle.



Oli tosiaan uskomatonta katsoa eilen  pidcockin siltausta. En ole ikinä edes ajatellut, että häneltä löytyy tuollaista tempotehoa. 
Alaphilippe teki minusta mokan, kun iski noin aikaisin yksin irti. Tai sitten tuo oli suunniteltua, jotta saatiin muut väsytettyä. Ballerinin voitto näytti aika helpolta.

On nämä klassikot kyllä taktisestikkin todella haastavia kuskeille. Minusta poel teki tänään täysin oikeassa kohdassa siltauksen ja sai vielä kovan kaverin mukaan. Ei vaan aivan riittänyt maaliin asti ja voitto meni tietysti siihen.

----------


## paaton

> Campenaertsilla näytti olevan jo semmoinen ylikapea tanko, jossa ihan törkeä levitys alaotteelle.



Campenaerts on tainnut ajaa aina tuollaisella tangolla. Aerostonga näyttää olevan vielä, eli ei näitä vanhoja nitton tankoja. Minusta levitys on suht maltillinen. Kahvojen sisäänpäin kääntäminen saa tuon vaan näyttämään suurelta. Olisiko enven tanko.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Olipa hieno suoritus K-B-K:ssa Jasper Stuyvenilta ja Mads Pedersenilta. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUbvWKWlsMM

----------


## JTJ

> Olipa hieno suoritus K-B-K:ssa Jasper Stuyvenilta ja Mads Pedersenilta. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUbvWKWlsMM



Kiitoksia sateli myös Kasper Asgreenille, joka veti hatkan kiinni.

----------


## plr

GCN+:lla (samat selostajat kuin Eurosportilla?) selostajat hehkuttivat Mathieu van den Poelin suoritusta, joka oli kyllä aivan jäätävän kova. 80 km maalista lähti ajamaan Ineosin kaverin kanssa irtiottoa kiinni, teki sen ja sitten veti vielä suurimman osan koko 80 km:stä ja vähän ennen maalia ajettiin kiinni. Joutui pussiin kirissä, mutta ei ehkä olisi pystynyt tuollaisen tempovedon jälkeen enää voittamaan kiriä, vaikka olisi ollut paremmassa paikassakin. Klassikkokauden numero 1 seurattava.

----------


## paaton

Aika fiksua toimintaa poelilta le samyssa. Tajusi, etti pysty kirimään, koska stonga on murtunut. Tuon jälkeen varmisti että peloton saa irtioton kiinni.
Lopuksi tiimikaveri merlier voittaa. Komeeta.

----------


## JTJ

Strade Bianchesta tulee mielenkiintoinen. Viime syysklassikoiden kuumat nimet: van Aert, MvdP ja Alaphilippe on mukana ja liuta kovia haastajia löytyy myös lähtölistalta:

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...sult/startlist

----------


## OJ

GCN:n selostus oli suunnilleen 50% sysikauheaa tänään.

----------


## OJ

Nyt on hyvää ruovitusta. Kyllä kevät on sohvapyöräilijän parasta aikaa.

VdP kyllä tekee paljon duunia, eli saa nähdä onko paukkuja vikaan mäkeen. Luulisi jotain löytyvän.

EDIT: Voisin muokata tän viestin lukemaan ”HUH HUH HUH!!!!”

----------


## paaton

Poeli on uskomattomassa kunnossa. Ainoa, jolla on kiriä JA tempovauhtia. Se loppumäki oli hauska. Poeli veti välimallin kirin alkuun. Takuulla liki 1000w pitkän siivun. Tappoi muilta jalat. Tuo oli varmaan jo bernalille lähelle maksimia tuossa kohtaa. Poelin kirin alettua alaphilippe ja bernal jäivät seisomaan. Ei pienintäkään saumaa vastata. Uskomatonta. Tässä kisassa oli kuitenkin kovimmat vastassa. Wout tosin tulee vielä kevään aikana.

Alaphilipe ja Poel taitavat myös arvostaa toisiaan aika paljon. Poelin mukaan alaphilipe oli kertonut jalkojensa olleen heikot ja passannut muutaman vedon lopun irtiotossa. Tuollaisesssa jos kusettaa, niin ei varmasti saa montaa kertaa kaverista apuja. Tuo loppuhan noin muuten taitaisi olla aika passeli alaphilipelle. Heti ylämäen alkaessa pitkä vo2max veto päälle.

----------


## Warlord

Mikähän WvA:lle tuli? Ei ehkä vaan ollu jalkoja...

----------


## paaton

> Mikähän WvA:lle tuli? Ei ehkä vaan ollu jalkoja...



Ei ole kisannut vielä kuten muut.

----------


## huotah

> Poeli on uskomattomassa kunnossa. Ainoa, jolla on kiriä JA tempovauhtia. Se loppumäki oli hauska. Poeli veti välimallin kirin alkuun. Takuulla liki 1000w pitkän siivun. Tappoi muilta jalat. Tuo oli varmaan jo bernalille lähelle maksimia tuossa kohtaa. Poelin kirin alettua alaphilippe ja bernal jäivät seisomaan. Ei pienintäkään saumaa vastata. Uskomatonta. Tässä kisassa oli kuitenkin kovimmat vastassa. Wout tosin tulee vielä kevään aikana.



Tähystin Stravasta että MvdP veti lopussa 10s 1185W keskiteholla, max 1362W.

Loppumäki meni muutenkin ihan ookoo: 1,22km pituiselle Via Santa Caterina - Piazza Del Campo segmentille KOM ajassa 1:22. Ao. taulukossa segmentit keskiarvot ja maksimit. 


AVG

Speed
27.7km/h
51.5km/h

Cadence
84
108

Heart Rate
184 bpm
188 bpm

Power
540W
1362 W

Elev Diff
36m

----------


## Firlefanz

Keskiviikkona noustaan taas Flanderin mukulakivimäkiä kun vuorossa on semiklassikko Nokere Koerse. Perinteisesti pitkälti belgialaisten ja hollantilaisten kuskien keskinäistä kisaa värittänee omalta osaltaan Tom Pidcock.

Lauantaihin saakka joudutaan odottamaan vuoden ensimmäistä monumenttia. Lähtölistaa ei vielä ole julkistettu, mutta tiimit ovat toki tiedossa eikä olisi kovin suuri yllätys jos Team Novo Nordiskin joukkueeseen kuuluisi myös Joonas Henttala. Tämänvuotinen Milano-Sanremo olisi hänelle jo viides. (2017 hän ei ollu mukana joukkueessa ja viime vuonna talli ei ollut kutsuttujen joukossa.)

----------


## OJ

Saas nähdä kuntoutuuko Sagan klassikkokuntoon. Jos korona on haitannut samaan malliin kuin monella muulla, niin ei välttämättä pääse tarvittavaan iskuun.

----------


## kurvaaja

Eurosportilta nämä siis ilmeisesti näkyvät?

----------


## Firlefanz

Eurosport 1


17 maalis
15.45
live
Pyöräily - Nokere Koerse
Pro-sarja Nokere Koerse
 (2h:45min)


20 maalis
15.28
live
Pyöräily - Milano - San Remo
Maailmankiertue, Milano - San Remo
 (2h:50min)


Näin siis vanhanaikaisesti televisiosta tämänhetkisten ohjelmatietojen mukaan. Eurosport Playerin kautta tietenkin myös. (Mahdollisesti mukana jo ennen televisiolähetystä?)

----------


## Ohiampuja

Joskus näihin kisoihin löytyi netistä jotain streameja joita tällainen satunnainen käyttäjä tykkäsi käyttää. Onkohan niitä vielä tarjolla?

----------


## paaton

Saa olla melko satunnaista, jos tuo es player tuntuu kalliilta. Olikohan 20e vuosi tarjouksessa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Saa olla melko satunnaista, jos tuo es player tuntuu kalliilta. Olikohan 20e vuosi tarjouksessa.



Okei, tällaista en tiennytkään. Minä luulin että nämä kaikki vastaavat on kuukaudessa tuon verran.  :Hymy: 

Onko tämä oikea paikka?
https://auth.eurosportplayer.com/product

----------


## fiber

> Saa olla melko satunnaista, jos tuo es player tuntuu kalliilta. Olikohan 20e vuosi tarjouksessa.



Jos löytyy linkki tuommoiseen tarjoukseen, niin laita tänne kiitos. Joskus oli ESPlayer, mutta turhan vähän olisi itselle käyttöä ja liian paljon ongelmia (ainakin omppulaitteilla) neljänkympin vuosihintaan. Maksan siis jo nyt telkkarin ES1 ja ES2 kanavista.

----------


## OJ

Otin GCN:n kevääksi. Onks toi euroissa jonkun kympin kuussa? Ne mitä ei tolla näy, niin koitan katella tiz-cycling-live.io kautta kun ei ole enää maksutonta VPN palvelua käytossä.

----------


## paaton

> Jos löytyy linkki tuommoiseen tarjoukseen, niin laita tänne kiitos. Joskus oli ESPlayer, mutta turhan vähän olisi itselle käyttöä ja liian paljon ongelmia (ainakin omppulaitteilla) neljänkympin vuosihintaan. Maksan siis jo nyt telkkarin ES1 ja ES2 kanavista.



Ei ole kyllä ollut ensimmäistkään ongelmaa pitkään aikaan. Aika usein noita 50% tarjouksia tuolla on ollut. En ole tainnut maksaa kertaakaan täyttä hintaa. 

Edit: Näinhän se menikin. Tuo ensimmäinen oli myös jokin tosi edullinen tarjous ja siksi seuraava 19.9e vuositilaus alkaa vasta ensi kesänä.

Kuukausipassi (Auto-renew cancelled )
€6.99 /month

You have recently switched to a Vuosipaketti plan. Your Kuukausipassi plan will expire on Sat 19 Jun 2021

Vuosipaketti (Upcoming)
€19.99 /year

----------


## JTJ

Ehkä Safarilla ei kuitenkaan toimi. Chromella pelittää hyvin.

Oli komea irtiotto tänään Nokere Koersessa!

----------


## paaton

> Ehkä Safarilla ei kuitenkaan toimi. Chromella pelittää hyvin.
> 
> Oli komea irtiotto tänään Nokere Koersessa!



Oli. Nämä klassikot on aina hauskoja. Jotenkin tuntuu tyhmältä, että miksei ne aja vaan kiinni tuota lähellä ajavaa porukkaa. Kaikki ovat kuitenkin niin poikki, ettei se ole helppoa. Joukkueet taisivat myös olla aika pieniä, tai ainakin lopussa oli niin, eli kukaan ei halua ajaa omia jalkojaan alta.

Väsymyksen näki myös lopun kaadoista. Toivottavasti qs kaverille ei käynyt pahasti.

----------


## PatilZ

Mulla on jo useamman vuoden ollut ES player kahden kympin vuosimaksulla ja ... käytännössä koska kevätklassikot!!!

Viimeksi ollut omenalaitteella (iPad, MB pro, AppleTV) ongelmia ehkä vuosi - puolitoista sitten. On tää joulu ... eiku kevät ihanaa aikaa.

----------


## paaton

On. Lauantaina pitkä lenkki lumisateessa ja sitten loppupäivä milan-san remoa. Ai että...

----------


## Huoleton

Milan San Remo on vähän sillain kaksjakonen että eka monumentti ja omalla tavallaan aukasee klassikkokauden, eli odotukset on kovat. Mutta sitten itse kisa on tylsä poislukien lopun mäet.
Klassikoissahan se suola usein on että oikeesti mitä vaan voi tapahtua koska vaan ja "kisa on päällä" jos ei nyt alusta asti niin tuntitolkulla.
Strade Bianche siksi enemmän suosikki itselle ja etenkään tänä vuonna ei pettänyt. Vai oonko vaan nähnyt tylsimmät MSR:t?

----------


## UKP

> Milan San Remo on vähän sillain kaksjakonen että eka monumentti ja omalla tavallaan aukasee klassikkokauden, eli odotukset on kovat. Mutta sitten itse kisa on tylsä poislukien lopun mäet.
> Klassikoissahan se suola usein on että oikeesti mitä vaan voi tapahtua koska vaan ja "kisa on päällä" jos ei nyt alusta asti niin tuntitolkulla.
> Strade Bianche siksi enemmän suosikki itselle ja etenkään tänä vuonna ei pettänyt. Vai oonko vaan nähnyt tylsimmät MSR:t?



Samat fiilikset. Loppu voi olla jännitävä (nibali 2018), mutta muuten tylsä..

----------


## OJ

MSR on aina tylsä Cipressaan saakka, eli ei tarvi kiirehtiä lenkiltä himaan katsomaan Italian rannikon maisemia (ellei toi ole just sun juttu). 

Noi Belgian klassikot on kyl viihdyttävämpiä kun hatkoilla on mahiksia eikä iso klunga pääse rullaamaan samalla tavalla kuin isommilla teillä ja vähemmän erikoistilanteita sisältävillä reiteillä.

----------


## Huoleton

Just eilen Lanterne Rouge selitti miks MSR on paras klassikko. Eli koska kuka vaan voi voittaa, ei pelkästään "klassikkokuskit".
Ei nyt ihan mieli muuttunut ton perusteella, mutta aina kiva kuulla eri näkökulmia.
Ite tavallaan just tykkään katsoa pyöräilyä kun kisat on pitkiä, mutta jotain pitää tapahtua ettei mee teeskentelyksi. Ne pitkän kisan aikaset taktiset elementit on just parhautta, kun niistä se lopun iskukyky sitten rakentuu.
Toisaalta onhan MSR:n Poggiohyökkäys ihan omanlaatunen juttu kun kaikki tietää mitä tulee tapahtumaan jo viikkoja ennen itse kisaa.

----------


## Googol

Onkohan Italia jo saanut elvytysrahat, kun näyttää olevan varaa lähettää koko kisa suorana.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tuosta reitistähän ainakin foorumeilla väitellään joka vuosi, miten sille saisi tapahtumia ennen Poggiota. Joskus kymmenisen vuotta sitten reitillä oli Le Manie (4,7 km, 6,7 %, vajaa 100 km ennen maalia), mutta sitten poistettiin, kai maanvyöryjen takia alunperin. Ja sitten järjestäjät muutama vuosi sitten ehdottivat Pompeianaa Cipressan ja Poggion väliin, mutta tuostakaan ei tullut mitään (kai maanvyöryjä sielläkin). Omasta mielestä Pompeiana muuttaisi kisaa liikaa (kirimiesten mahdollisuudet menisivät kokonaan), mutta Le Manie voisi olla taas kokeilemisen arvoinen. Mutta ihan hyvä noinkin.

----------


## OJ

Melko mielenkiintoinen juttu MSR:ssä on se, että Poggion alamäessä ei ole (yleensä) ukkoa nurin ns. niin hiivatisti. Tommonen maali jossain isossa ympäriajossa aiheuttaisi veriloylyn kun puolet kuskeista olisi katollaan.

----------


## Googol

Ennen sitä on uskallettu: https://www.procyclingstats.com/race.../result/result

----------


## OJ

No nyt oli kunnollista! Sitä hivutusta 296km, mut viimenen 3km täyttä kultaa. Vaikka vähän arvuuttelin Saganin kuntoa, niin on vanha kardaani tainnu löytää jalkansa ja tuli kirissä ihan OK. Caleb Ewan tuli myös Poggion yli vähän pirun hyvin.

Lisäys: On se VdP myös ihme kaveri. Ajelee ihan missä sattuu Poggion juurella, nousee keulille ja pitkässä kirissä loppuu jalat tyyliin 5 sekuntia liian aikaisin.

----------


## UKP

Onnellinen Jasperin puolesta, hyvä että voitti. Ihmettelen kyllä VDP:n ajoa. Eikö mies tuntenut itseään vahvaksi vai mikö homma ajella kaukana keulasta? Eikö ollu jalkaa iskeä poggiolla?

----------


## Tolkun mies

Tämä oli hieno kisa ja erityisesti Jasper Stuyvenin vuoksi. Olen seurannut uraansa ja fanittanut häntä Trek-vuosien ajan ja odottanut että tulee päivä jolloin hän vie monumentin. Se oli tänään. Jasper vaikuttaa olevan kovassa iskussa, kun huomioi päivän tuloksen lisäksi vielä ajonsa Mads Pedersenin vetomiehenä kolme viikkoa sitten K-B-K:ssa

----------


## paaton

Jesper on minusta ajanut noin aiemminkin. Siis ajoäly on loistava. En muista, minkä tourin etapilla iski vastaavasti yksin irti ja temposi loppuun asti. Tämän päiväisessä tajusi vielä peesata lopussa. Andersenilla ei ollut tuossa kohtaa mitään muuta saumaa kuin vetää täysiä.

----------


## Köfte

Toisaalla esitetyistä syistä johtuen seuranta kutistui viimeiseen 7 km siivuun. En varmaankaan missannut mitään oleellista, loppu oli loistava. Jäi vaan epätietoisuus Poggion laskussa muksahtaneen henkilöstä ja vaurioista, näytti harmittomalta tapaukselta?

----------


## paaton

Onko caleb ewans noussut aina mäkiä noin helpon näköisesti? Poelikin hävisi poggiolla paljon tehoja valuttuan taakse. Ewans näytti vetävän nenähengityksellä kakkospaikalla. Calebin mukana pysyminen oli yksi syy styvenin karkuun pääsyyn. Wout ja poel tiesivät, etteivät he ole enää voittajia, mikäli caleb vedetään viivalle mukana.

----------


## Tolkun mies

^ ei, Caleb Ewans ei ole minun muistiini noussut mäkeä niin kuin eilen. Todella hämmästyttävä suoritus. Sagan oli myös yllätys.
^^^^ Stuyvenin klassikko kisoista muistuu aina mieleen K-B-K 2016 kun hän iski 15km etäisyydellä maalista ja voitti kisan. Suoritusta verrattiin taas Cancellaraan ja puhuttiin nuoresta Spartacuksesta ja että voiko kukaan nykyään enää voittaa klassikon iskemällä yksin kauempaa maalista (Kyllä voi, Philippe Gilbert, Amstel Gold Race 2017 ja noin 40km). K-B-K voiton jälkeen hänellä tuli muutama hiljaisempi vuosi, kunnes 2020 kaudelle ilmoitti saaneensa painoa pois ja odottavansa uutta nousua uralle. Viime kaudesta ei paljoa keväällä ajettu mutta voitti kuitenkin Omloopin. Stuyven on klassikko kuski: pitkä, hyvät tehot ja pystyy ajamaan muutaman kilometrin todella kovaa, ja siksi ollut viime vuodet Trekin vetojunan luottokuski. Loppukirissä hän pärjää vain jos kirimiehet on pudotettu aikaisemmin kovalla vauhdilla. Puhdas aikaajo ei Stuyvenilta onnistu koska matka on liian pitkä. Repivä vauhdinpito tuntuu sopivan hänelle ja siinä roolissa Trek on käyttänyt häntä ajamaan irtiottoja kiinni.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Joskus 10-15 vuotta sitten tuli pyöräkisoja seurattua, mutta nyt olen tippunut hiukan kärryiltä. Ja nyt on sitten pitkästä aikaa herännyt taas kiinnostus kisoja kohtaa, ja siksi pitää kysyä että millainen kisa tämä Bruggesta lähtevä oikein on? Siis arvostus mielessä.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...rtlist/preview

----------


## UKP

> Joskus 10-15 vuotta sitten tuli pyöräkisoja seurattua, mutta nyt olen tippunut hiukan kärryiltä. Ja nyt on sitten pitkästä aikaa herännyt taas kiinnostus kisoja kohtaa, ja siksi pitää kysyä että millainen kisa tämä Bruggesta lähtevä oikein on? Siis arvostus mielessä.
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...rtlist/preview



Ennen ollut nimellä "driedaagse de panne" eli kolmen päivän kisat De pannessa. Nykyisin näköjään vaan yhden päivän kisa. Arvostuksesta en osaa kommentoida.

----------


## Firlefanz

Nykymuodossa ei vielä tarpeeksi vanha ollakseen edes semiklassikko, mutta kun se on nyt World Tour -tasoa ja erityisesti kun kyseessä on reitiltään kirimiehille erityisen sopiva eli jonkinmoinen poikkeustapaus Belgian ja Hollannin keväässä, osallistujalista on sitä luokkaa että uskoisin että arvostusta alkaa pikkuhiljaa kertyä.


Päivän uutinen ei ehkä ole tavattoman suuri yllätys, mutta uutinen se on joka tapauksessa: Paris-Roubaix'ta ei ajeta ainakaan huhtikuun 11. pvä, Uutta päivämäärää ei vielä ole tiedossa, mutta toivoa voi ettei käy kuten kävi viime vuonna, jolloin lokakuun 26. pväksi siirretty kilpailu jouduttiin sekin peruttamaan.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Joskus 10-15 vuotta sitten tuli pyöräkisoja seurattua, mutta nyt olen tippunut hiukan kärryiltä. Ja nyt on sitten pitkästä aikaa herännyt taas kiinnostus kisoja kohtaa, ja siksi pitää kysyä että millainen kisa tämä Bruggesta lähtevä oikein on? Siis arvostus mielessä.
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...rtlist/preview



Kohtahan tuo nähdään :Hymy:

----------


## sianluca

Paris-Roubaix peruutettu tai siirretään?

----------


## sorkan_fiba

Myöhään menee tieto, kun 11 päivän päästä pitäisi startata. Eilen vielä cyclingweekly.com uutisoi, että siirron varmuus “99.99% sure”.

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

> Paris-Roubaix peruutettu tai siirretään?



Mitään virallista ei kai vieläkään ole tästä. Huhujen mukaan ei ajeta nyt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunnuntai pyöräilijä, teho-painosuhde alhainen, jopa olematon.
Pyörä Äijän Youtubea osoitteesta: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4...eqmZfUjsVipZLA

----------


## Firlefanz

Vain niin sanottu muodollinen vahvistus puuttuu. 

Sitä odotetaan tulevaksi ehkä jo tänään, kunhan ensin on julkistettu valtakunnallisella tasolla mahdollisesti tehtävät uudet päätökset koronarajoituksista.  Ranskalaisessa hallintosysteemissä asiasta päättää kyseisen alueen prefekti jonka kielteinen kanta kisan järjestämiseen vallitsevassa tilanteessa tiedetään, joten tarvittaisiin puhelinsoitto korkeammalta taholta jotta prefektin mieli muuttuisi...

Niille joita tieto kiinnostaa minulla on tässä lähteenä https://www.cyclismactu.net/news-par...re-100066.html ja https://www.20minutes.fr/sport/30100...ee-mi-octobre?  ja kuten ensinmainitun osoitteesta saattaa lukea uudeksi ajankohdaksi veikataan lokakuuta kuten viime vuonna (jolloin kuten kaikki hyvin muistamme siirrettykin kisa jouduttiin perumaan).

----------


## Firlefanz

Belgian puolella koronatilanne ei ehkä ole tippaakaan parempi, mutta pyöräilyn asema kuitenkin asteen verran keskeisempi kuin Ranskassa ja ehkä osin sen vuoksikin poliittiset päätökset hivenen toisenlaisia, joten positiivisiin juttuihin palataksemme tänään ajetaan Dwaars door Vlanderen. 

Van Aert ei ole mukana, mutta kovia nimiä ja klassikkokuskeja riittää ilmankin. Bora ja Trek ovat vapautuneet karanteenista, joten myös Ackermann ja Stuyven nähdään ajamassa.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Vain niin sanottu muodollinen vahvistus puuttuu.







> The organisers of Paris-Roubaix and Paris-Roubaix Femmes have  recognised the Préfecture des Hauts de France’s decision to request the  postponement of the events that had been scheduled to take place on the  11th April.
> 
> 
> Thanks to effective and rapid collaboration with the Union  Cycliste Internationale and the local authorities concerned, the new  dates fixed are the 2nd October for Paris-Roubaix Women and the 3rd  October for Paris-Roubaix.
> 
> *Christian Prudhomme*:  “An eminently popular Classic, targeted by the best riders in the World,  followed by millions of fans and benefitting from a television  broadcast in 190 countries, Paris-Roubaix is a source of pride for the  whole Hauts de France region that welcomes it with fervour each year.  It’s part of the region. It’s part of its history. It’s why we are happy  to announce that the Queen of the Classics will be happening in 2021  and that the women’s edition will be enjoyed for the first time by  competitors and fans alike.”

----------


## sianluca

!!!de mooiste in Vlander!!!!

----------


## Firlefanz

Sääennuste taisi luvata eeppistä kevätklassikkosäätä - sadetta, tuulta ja kylmää - vasta huomiseksi? Tänään on vielä kohtalaisen lämmintä (jotain 12-13 astetta), aluksi vähäistä ja loppua kohden vain hiukan voimistuvaa tuulta (alun tasaisella enimmäkseen myötäistä ja viimeiset 8 km eli maaliin sen jälkeen kun Paterberg on noustu toisen kerran sivumyötäistä) ja vain mahdollisesti joitain pieniä sadekuuroja.

Mutta eihän hieno klassikkopäivä ole säästä kiinni vaan siitä miten sitä ajetaan!


PS Meille wannabe-baskeille ja Alejandro Valverden häpeämättömille kannattajille jo eilinen oli juhlapäivä!

----------


## gallodepelea

Näyttää aika viileältä, alle 10c vissiin, katsojilla paksut takit päällä. Ja QuickStep ajaa kisan avorenkailla 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tou...lar-tradition/

----------


## Sanna04

Siis oikeastiko nykyään hylätään kisasta jos heität juomapullon faneille? AG2R:n Michael Schär taisi juuri kokea kyseisen kohtalon...

----------


## OJ

> Siis oikeastiko nykyään hylätään kisasta jos heität juomapullon faneille? AG2R:n Michael Schär taisi juuri kokea kyseisen kohtalon...



Kyl se nyt siltä näyttäis. UCI on sääntöineen kyl yksi pelleorganisaatio.

----------


## OJ

No nyt tule melkonen paukku! Huh huh! Eilen veikkasin, ettei mene superstarojen superstaroille, mutten olisi uskaltanut laittaa kovin paljon likoon Asgreenin puolesta vaikka E3 voitto olikin melkoinen monsteriajo.

----------


## karjala67

No eipä paljon herätä keskustelua tämä monumentti. Tää oli varmaan ensimmäinen klassikkokisa minkä katsoin suurin piirtein alusta loppuun ja kyllä tässä oli tapahtumia mielestäni koko rahsn edestä! On niin hienoa että vaikka suurimmat starat olivatkin hyvin mukana lähes loppuun asti, silti tulee yllättäjä joka putsaa pöydän!

----------


## OJ

Ei nämä klassikot aiheuta mitään reaktioita kun suuri yleisö fanittaa kolmen viikon hivutuskisoja.

kyl mä odotin VdP:n vievän kun ”pomppas” niin kevyesti keulille Koppenbergillä ja sit vielä Kwaremontin isku pudotti Woutin. Paterbergillä oli sitten eri isäntä, mutten oikein senkään jälkeen uskonut Asgreenin mahiksiin kirissä. Mutta 250km ajo jälkeen ei kiritä millään 1000 watilla, niin Asgreenillä olikin vielä tikkuja mitä polttaa. Kyl maistuu mulle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei nämä klassikot aiheuta mitään reaktioita kun suuri yleisö fanittaa kolmen viikon hivutuskisoja...



Itse noista en jaksa seurata kuin muutamat tietyt etapit...

----------


## TurboKoo

> ..... Mutta 250km ajo jälkeen ei kiritä millään 1000 watilla, niin Asgreenillä olikin vielä tikkuja mitä polttaa. Kyl maistuu mulle.





Kyllä sieltä paljon irtoaa vielä noinkin kovan ajon jälkeen mutta Asgreen sai pidettyä pidempään tehot korkealla.

----------


## paaton

> Ei nämä klassikot aiheuta mitään reaktioita kun suuri yleisö fanittaa kolmen viikon hivutuskisoja.
> 
> kyl mä odotin VdP:n vievän kun ”pomppas” niin kevyesti keulille Koppenbergillä ja sit vielä Kwaremontin isku pudotti Woutin. Paterbergillä oli sitten eri isäntä, mutten oikein senkään jälkeen uskonut Asgreenin mahiksiin kirissä. Mutta 250km ajo jälkeen ei kiritä millään 1000 watilla, niin Asgreenillä olikin vielä tikkuja mitä polttaa. Kyl maistuu mulle.



Poelin ja Asgrenin kommentteja oli hyvä lukea kisan jälkeen. Poel oli nähnyt jo paljon aiemmin Asgrenin olevan vahvin vastus. Asgren taas huomannut, että nyt hänellä on mahdollisuus voittaa poel kirissä.

Klassikoiden aikana alkaa takuulla kunnioittamaan myös vastustajia aivan toisella tavalla. Se noista poelin kommenteistakin kävi ilmi. Vahvin voitti, eikä tuon vuoksi edes ota päähän.

Avermaetin kolmossija oli myös hieno.

----------


## UKP

Olihan se mukava, että Kasper voitti. Olin kyllä kiriin asti sitä mieltä, että VDP sen kyllä vie. Mutta matka tekikin tehtävänsä ja Kasperilta löyty vielä väsynyttä kirivoimaa, hieno voitto. Kakkosporukka ei tehnyt hommia yhdessä ja voitto karkasi.

Kasperilta soolovoitto ja kirivoitto ~viikon sisällä, kyllä harmittaa ettei Paris-Roubaixia ajeta, koska olisi Kasper ollut vahvoilla..

----------


## kurvaaja

> No eipä paljon herätä keskustelua tämä monumentti. Tää oli varmaan ensimmäinen klassikkokisa minkä katsoin suurin piirtein alusta loppuun ja kyllä tässä oli tapahtumia mielestäni koko rahsn edestä! On niin hienoa että vaikka suurimmat starat olivatkin hyvin mukana lähes loppuun asti, silti tulee yllättäjä joka putsaa pöydän!



Ehdottomasti sai taas rahalle vastinetta! Ihan koko kisaa en katsonut, kun otin nokoset välillä.. Viimeinen 40km oli kyllä niin armotonta menoa, että hapotti reisiä ihan nojatuolissakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

> No eipä paljon herätä keskustelua tämä monumentti. Tää oli varmaan ensimmäinen klassikkokisa minkä katsoin suurin piirtein alusta loppuun ja kyllä tässä oli tapahtumia mielestäni koko rahsn edestä! On niin hienoa että vaikka suurimmat starat olivatkin hyvin mukana lähes loppuun asti, silti tulee yllättäjä joka putsaa pöydän!



No saxo bankin jälkeen en kyllä asgrenia laskenut yllättäjäksi. Tuossa kisassa wout ja poel ajoivat itsensä jalattomiksi asgrenin 50km soolon ansiosta. Ja lopussa asgren oli vielä se, joka putsasi pöydän. Kauheassa kunnossa.

----------


## kp63

Hieno kisa. Poelin energiat oli lopussa syöty. Pystyi siihen pikaenergian 8 s vetäisyyn ja siinä se. Voisin kuvitella Asgrenin olevan Poelia enempi rasvakone ja sitä kautta oli vielä jotain tankissa. ite oon ton tiukan heittelykiellon takana. Ihan käsittämätön on lajin tapa ollut, että saa heitellä roskia ja pulloja minne vaan. Näyttänytkin ihan oudolta. Ei tulisi vaeltajalta tai hiihtäjältä juuri mieleen. Valitettavasti tapa on tarttunut osaan harrastajia, joilla geeliroska jne päätyy usein tienvarteen. Ja aivan oikein, että heti ulos tai ehkä sitten ekalla kerralla määrättäisiin pysähtymään ja keräämään roska pois ja viemään se tuomarille, se vois olla opettavampi. Ja mikäs siinä apukuskilla on vanhat palauttaa kun uusia hakee?

----------


## karjala67

En minäkään tuota sääntöä kokonaan tyrmäisi.
 Mutta olisi se toisaalta aika kova ratkaisu jos voittokamppailussa mukana oleva kuski liputetaan radalta jos epähuomiossa vanhasta muistista jotain heittää radan varteen.

----------


## kp63

Ihminen on kyllä erittäin oppivainen ja nopea tottumaan uuteen kunhan vain haluaa. vaihdat vaikka uuden ja erilaisen osasarjan niin pari lenkkiä ja homma skulaa, miksei roskien kanssa. Ihan lopussa tuskin mietitään takataskun roskien tyhjentämistä ja voihan siellä olla 3km sääntö.

----------


## tri-nisti

Kyllä taputin kun Asgren vei. Oli hieno kisa! 
Naisten puolella näytti olevan aika yksinyrittämistä viimeisillä kympeillä mitä katsoin ja lopulta vahvin vei.

----------


## OJ

> Kyllä sieltä paljon irtoaa vielä noinkin kovan ajon jälkeen mutta Asgreen sai pidettyä pidempään tehot korkealla.



Seison korjattuna. Aika kovia tehoja muutenkin, esimerkiksi Kwaremont, Pater- ja Koppenberg 391w keskiteholla vaikka siinä on paljon nollatehoa matkalla. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä Asgreenin tehot.  

Turgis oli muuten myos kova.

Ei toi roskauskielto ole huono idea lainkaan, mutta UCI:n ajamana halpaa oman kilven kiillotusta. Tosin, eivät diskanneet VdP:tä tai Asgreenia kun molemmat heittivät pullot tien sivuun kisan lopussa, vai oliko siinä "pullonheittoalue"?

----------


## TurboKoo

Road bookin mukaan oli roska-alue 2,2km ennen maalia. 
Kyllä oli hieno kisa. Tai siis Ronde on aina hieno.

----------


## Sanna04

Michael Schärin kirjoitus instagramissa:

_Dear UCI: WHY KIDS START CYCLING 

I remember it as  it was yesterday. My parents drove my sister and me to the 1997 Tour de  France in the Jura. We drove to the parcours and waited there for hours  in the middle of the crowds. Finally the publicity caravan arrived and  we all catched some treats. 
Later the first police motos arrived and  the helicopter was hovering aboth us. Exactly this electrifying  athmosphere of the bunch approaching us was for me life changing. I was  endlessly impressed by the speed and ease these riders could ride their  bikes. I wanted nothing else in my life anymore than becoming a pro  cyclist myself. From this moment on I was driven by a dream. 
On top  of that impression I received a bottle from a Pro. This little plastic  piece made my cycling addiction complete. Back home that bottle was  reminding me everyday of what my dream was. I rode my yellow Team Polti  bottle everyday in full pride. Everyday. 

Now I am one of these  Pros who race through all of the happy spectators. During calm moments  of the race I always keep my empty bottle until I see some kids next to  the road. Then I throw them gently right where they can catch it safely.  Two years ago I gave a bottle to a girl next to the road. Her parents  told me the girl wasn’t only happy about this bottle for a day. No, she  still talks about this bottle. And maybe one day she becomes a cyclist  as well. 

These are moments why I love our sport. Nobody ever can  take that away from us. We are the most approachable sport who gives  bottles along the way. Simple as that. Simple is Cycling.
_

Hyvin kirjoitettu, ei suoraa kritiikkiä UCIa kohtaan, ei valittamista omasta hylkäämisestä, vain tosiasioiden toteaminen ja loput voi lukea rivien välistä.

----------


## pulmark

> Hieno kisa. Poelin energiat oli lopussa syöty. Pystyi siihen pikaenergian 8 s vetäisyyn ja siinä se. Voisin kuvitella Asgrenin olevan Poelia enempi rasvakone ja sitä kautta oli vielä jotain tankissa. ite oon ton tiukan heittelykiellon takana. Ihan käsittämätön on lajin tapa ollut, että saa heitellä roskia ja pulloja minne vaan. Näyttänytkin ihan oudolta. Ei tulisi vaeltajalta tai hiihtäjältä juuri mieleen. Valitettavasti tapa on tarttunut osaan harrastajia, joilla geeliroska jne päätyy usein tienvarteen. Ja aivan oikein, että heti ulos tai ehkä sitten ekalla kerralla määrättäisiin pysähtymään ja keräämään roska pois ja viemään se tuomarille, se vois olla opettavampi. Ja mikäs siinä apukuskilla on vanhat palauttaa kun uusia hakee?



Seilerin analyysiä MvdP kisasta käyttäen Enduraa ja aikaisempien kisojen dataa. Seilerin lopputulos että Poel oli vähän pienemmällä tikkuaskilla tai "märillä tikuilla" liikkeellä ja sen takia hävisi. Ei ollut samaa virettä kuin muutamassa aikaisemmassa kisassa. Toki Asgreen on myös hyvä kuski ja todella hyvässä kunnossa nyt. Asgreen voitti Flandersia viikkoa aikasemmin järjestetyn kisan E3 Saxo Bank Classic 2021 jossa Poel oli kolmas.  

Counting matches and measuring matchboxes: Mathieu van der Poel at the Tour of Flanders 2021

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yld_eI9cr8

Tuo Endura on ihan hyvä perusteellisia analyysejä varten mutta käyttöliittymä on vähän kehno. Tuosta käyttöliittymästä näkee että "tiedemiehet" olleet tekemässä ja käytettävyys jäänyt vähän sivuosaan, toki beta-versio vielä.

http://endura.fit

MvdP dataa viimeisiltä minuuteilta:

----------


## OJ

Vaikka sokea Reettakin näki otsallaan, että 2019 Amstel oli aika tajunnanräjäyttävä suoritus, niin viimeistään noista käppyroistä se on pakko uskoa vaikka olisi vähän skeptisempikin. Strade Biancen käppyrä ei varmaankaan näytä kisan viimeistä 60 sekuntia vaan 60 sekunnin otteen siitä viimeisestä mäestä.

----------


## fiber

Isoin ero noiden kolmen kisan välillä taitaa olla se, ettei ToF21 lopussa ollut samaa määrää tulitikkuja VAIKKA MvdP pääsi vähemmällä työnteolla kuin SB21 ja erityisesti AG19. Vaan näin hän itsekin sanoi ennen Flanderia, että paras kuntopiikki alkaa olla tylsynyt.

----------


## OJ

Joo kyl taisi paasta vähän helpommalla AG19 viimeisen tunnin, ainakin jos katsoo keskitehoja. AG19 viimeinen 10 minuuttia on sitten ihan omassa sfäärissään kun keskitehot olivat 430 wattia vs. Ronde21 343 wattia. Ehkä on uskottava miestä kun sanoo kuntopiikin olevan ohi. Tohon AG19 viimeiseen 10 minuuttiin, tai ehkä viimeiseen 3-6 minuuttiin viittasin tossa aikaisemmassa viestissäni.

----------


## misopa

MvdP taitaa keskittyä rakentamaan seuraavaa kuntopiikkiä Tokion olympialaisten XCO-finaaliin.

----------


## paaton

Pidcockille komea kirivoitto woutista. Oli sitä mieltä, että wout veti liian kovaa hatkassa. Mutta itsestäni kyllä näytti, että myös pidcock veti tautisesti. Wout oli peesissä kuin ruotsinlaiva. On ehkä hivenen erillaista ajaa pidcockin tai poelin kanssa hatkaa.

----------


## plr

Pidcock taisi sanoa haastattelussa, että peesissä tarvitsi yhtä paljon tehoja kuin vedossa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sunnuntaina:



Yhden pisteen kysymys: 6-3...2-4-2...5... kuka?

Kolmen pisteen kysymys: 7-6...7-4... kuka?

Viiden pisteen kysymys: 58... kuka?

Jokerikysymys: _ kuka?

----------


## Firlefanz

Mukana on kolme kisan voittanutta ajajaa. Nimeä heidät!

Kaikkia kolmea yhdistää tässä kisassa menestymisen osalta eräs saavutus (jota muilla yhä uraansa jatkavilla voittajilla ei ole). Mikä?

Eniten Amstel Gold Racen voittoja kerännyt ajaja on Jan Raas, 1977-80 ja 1982; 1976 hän oli toinen, 1981 viides ja 1983 kolmas. Phillppe Gilbert on voittanut kisan neljästi ja sijoittunut kymppisakkiin yhteensä kahdeksan kertaa. Hänen menestyslistassaan on kuitenkin yksi tavallaan erikoinen piirre. Mikä?

----------


## Firlefanz

Kisa ajetaan tänä vuonna tunnetuista syistä johtuen ei vain ilman katsojia ja VIP-telttoja vaan myös poikkeuksellisella reitillä. 16,9 km lenkki kierretään ensin 12 kertaa, joten reitillä olevat kolme mäkeä - joista vain Cauberg on kuulunut ratkaisupaikkoihin - ehtivät tulla tutuiksi kisan ensikertalaisillekin. 13. kierroksella käännytään kohti maalia ennen Caubergia eli lopussa ajetaan samaa reittiä jota on ajettu vv. 2017-2019. (Viime vuonna kisa jäi kokonaan ajamatta.) 

Toisin sanoen: kisan luonne ei ehkä tule olemaan täysin toisenlainen, mutta sen tunnetuimpia mäkiä kuten



tai Keutenberg



ei tänä vuonna ajeta.

Paras voittanee silti...



...mutta varmaa lienee vain ettei se tänä vuonna ole Matthieu van der Poel joka ei ole kisassa mukana.

----------


## Firlefanz

Vastaukset kysymyksiin:

*
*
*
*
*
*



1 p:  Alejandro Valverde

3 p:  Julian Alaphilippe

5 p: Wout van Aert

Bonuskysymys: ensikertalaisia on toki muitakin, mutta haettu vastaus olisi ollut Tom Pidcock tai Primož Rogli? 

Kisassa mukana olevat voittajat ovat Roman Kreuziger (2013), Micha? Kwiatkowski (2015) ja Michael Valgren (2018).

Heille on yhteistä se että kaikilla on toinenkin palkintopallisijoitus (eli kakkossijat 2018, 2017 ja 2016)  toisin kuin muilla yhä kilpailevilla voittajilla (joita tosin ei ole kuin kaksi, Philippe Gilbert (2010-11, 2014 ja 2017) ja Matthieu van der Poel (2019).

Philippe Gilbertin tuloslistan kuriositeettina voinee pitää että hänellä on voittonsa muttei muita podiumsijoituksia. Kerran palkintopallille yltäneitä voittajia on tietysti lukuisia. mutta muita meerwoudige winnaars on vain sveitsiläinen Rolf Järmann (1993 ja 1998).

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Firlefanz

Kuva ei ole tämänpäiväinen...

...mutta tänään mukana ovat mm. vuosien 2014-17, 2018-19 ja 2020 voittajat (Alejandro Valverde, Julian Alaphilippe ja Marc Hirschi) ja tuore Brabantse Pijlin voittaja ja Amstel Gold Racen kakkonen (Tom Pidcock).

Varmaa lienee vain se ettei voittajaa tarvitse hakea maalikuvasta?

----------


## Googol

Tämän hetken ennusteet lupaa sunnuntaille Roubaix'hen vettä kuin Esterin perseestä. Jos toteutuu, niin lopputulos on joko täydellinen farssi, tai jotain aivan mahtavaa.

----------


## Laroute

> Tämän hetken ennusteet lupaa sunnuntaille Roubaix'hen vettä kuin Esterin perseestä. Jos toteutuu, niin lopputulos on joko täydellinen farssi, tai jotain aivan mahtavaa.



Weather.com mukaan tuulikin saattaa näyttää merkittävää osaa sunnuntaina.

Heikkoa sadetta. Ylin lämpötila 15ºC. Tuuli SSW, nopeus 15?30 km/h. Sateen mahd: 90%. Tuulenpuuskat voivat ajoittain ylittää 65 km/h.

Eli, puuskissa saattaa olla yli 18 ms tuulta. Jos näitä puuskia on paljon, niin kyllä menee porukka palasiksi. Ukkoja lentää puuskissa pellolle.

----------


## OJ

Kukaan 2021 Paris-Roubaixiin starttaavista kuskeista ei ole tainnut ajaa tota kisaa koskaan märällä kelillä. Mun kisastudiossa herätään katsomaan koko live-lähetys.

----------


## paaton

> Kukaan 2021 Paris-Roubaixiin starttaavista kuskeista ei ole tainnut ajaa tota kisaa koskaan märällä kelillä. Mun kisastudiossa herätään katsomaan koko live-lähetys.



Kyl. Alusta loppuun. Ja tunnelmaan valmistaudutaan ajamalla 6h gravellia lauantaina. Tavoitteena bonkkaus kaatosateessa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Älkää unohtako lauantaina ensi kerran ajettavaa naisten kisaa!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Älkää unohtako lauantaina ensi kerran ajettavaa naisten kisaa!



Hyvä muistutus. Onneksi on koko viikonvaihde vapaata niin on aikaa seurata molempia.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ja tuo tuuli näyttäisi olevan lähinnä sitä sivumyötäistä  :Hymy:

----------


## Laroute

> Ja tuo tuuli näyttäisi olevan lähinnä sitä sivumyötäistä



Jos nuo puuskat toteutuvat sivumyötäisenä. Niin talleissa varmaankin raavitaan nyt päätä rengasvalintojen kanssa. "Satasen" vauhtia mukulakivillä antaa rengasvalinnoille todellakin uutta haastetta.

----------


## JKO17

Taylor Phinneyltä Paris-Roubaix dataa vuodelta 2018. Hän oli kahdeksas. Kaveri on erikoinen/hauska persoona, tästä käy hyvänä esimerkkinä gcn:n haastattelu Time trial tips with Taylor Phinney youtubesta. Jos persoona kiinnostaa niin Bob Babbittin interviews Taylor Phinney  on myös katsomisen arvoinen, lähde sama youtube.

Tuosta jutusta/datasta käy selville mm. että viimeinen kilometri ennen Arenbergiä, keskari vajaa 60 ja watit 600 sekä nopeus kun "osuttiin" mukulakiviin oli 65 kmh.
Samoin, että  toisella mukulakiviosuudella kisan lopussa Mons-en-Pevele Cobbles watit oli yli 400 ja nopeus 36, onko tämä nyt sitä vibration lossesia. Tätä osuutta ennen 20 min tehot oli 367 w ja 10 min 391 w.

Jos tuota kisaa rankentaa vielä sade ja tuuli, niin on kovaa leikkiä kun se on muutenkin


https://www.trainingpeaks.com/blog/f...paris-roubaix/

----------


## pulmark

Kuvaa yhdeltä mukulakiviosuudelta.

P-R ajettu viimeksi 2019 ja muutamat mukulakiviosuudet on päässyt huonoon kuntoon. Noita kai yritetään kuitenkin siivota ja putsata. Jos rata on yo. kuvan kaltainen ja lisäksi sateinen keli, kisasta saattaa tulla mielenkiintoinen, eräänlaista motocrossia ruohottuneilla ja liukkailla mukulakivillä.

Lisää kuvia:

https://twitter.com/Eurosport_NL/sta...98942503612418

----------


## MV

Muistelisin perinteisesti sanottavan että Roubaix on pahin sateella mutta vielä pahempi kuivalla säällä. Kura tukkii fillarit, pöly keuhkot.

----------


## pulmark

Ihanteelliset olosuhteet varmaan sellaiset että ennen kisaa sade vähän sitonut pölyä tai hyvin kevyt sade kisan aikana. Jos isoja veden peittämiä kohtia mukulakiviosuuksilla, ei näe mitä siellä veden alla on. Ajourat kapenee ja ajetaan tien keskellä tai sitten reunoilla.

Kovempi sade yhdistettynä kylmyyteen tekee P-R aina vaatimamman. Kova kisa kärkipaikoista ennen mukulakiviosuuksia märällä asfaltilla on vaarallisempaa kun kaikki ennakkosuosikit yrittää tunkea hyville kärkipaikoille ettei jää kärjestä. Peesaaminen ihan lähietäisyydellä ei ole sateessa mahdollista joka tekee kisasta kokonaisuutena fyysisesti raskaamman. Sade, kosteat vaatteet, kylmyys asettaa myös juomiselle ja syömiselle vaatimuksia lämpimänä pysymisen lisäksi. Jos keho pääsee kylmenemään niin märissä ja kosteissa vaatteissa on vaikea päästä uudelleen lämpimäksi. Pyörät on kuitenkin nykyään teknisesti sellaisia ettei muta tuki jarruja ja renkaat mahtuu pyörimään.

Cyclocross & MTB ajaneet kuskit on etulyöntiasemassa pyöränkäsittelytaitojen vuoksi jos vaikea keli.

Trentinin ja muiden ennakkoja kisasta. Erilainen kisa kuin normaaliin aikaan keväällä:

https://www.swisscycles.com/leaves-r...ce-in-october/

----------


## MV

Huhtikuussa on joskus tullut luntakin mutta tosiaan viimeksi on ajettu kunnolla märässä 2002! Melko kauan sitten ottaen huomioon että kaikkein ikonisimmat kisat on niitä joissa voittajan henkilöllisyys selviää vasta suihkun jälkeen. Jos Roubaix on paska kisa ajaa mutta upea voittaa, on sateinen Roubaix kaikkein paskin ajaa mutta kaikista upein voittaa. 

Kivikoiden huono kunto ja rapakot tarkoittanee vielä tavallistakin enemmän rengasrikkoja. Tuolla syksy tuskin niin pitkällä että lehdet haittaa, jos täälläkään ei olla vielä siinä tilanteessa.

Pitäisiköhän kaivaa jokin striimi? Sanoa perhejuhliin saapuville vieraille jotain nuhasta.

----------


## pulmark

^ mm. Ranskan telkkarista saa Windscriben selaimeen asennettavalla VPN käkättimellä kisan näkymään tai sitten Tizcycling ilmaiseksi:

https://windscribe.com/upgrade
https://tiz-cycling-live.io/live.php

Tizcycling vaan vähän kehno, pätkii aika paljon ennen se oli parempi.

Itse ostin Windscriben 50USD/vuosi. Tarjoaa paremman yhteyden ja huomattavasti enemmän vaihtoehtoja eri maista. Lisäksi plussana eri maiden tv-kanavat. Windscribe ja sitä kautta Australian SBS olen katsonut tänä vuonna kaikki pyöräilykisat kun niillä on hyvät kommentaattorit. Näyttää molemmat P-R ajelut näköjään suorana alusta lähtien. SBS ei ole tarvinnut maksaa mitään extraa. Samoin SBS kautta pystyy katsomaan paljon kisoja jälkeenpäin:

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/sport/cycling

Aika paljon tuntuu tutut käyttävän GCN joka myös maksullinen.

----------


## paaton

Niin tai sitten vaan eurosportplayer/gcn. Toimii, eikä ainakaan itselleni maksa paljon mitään.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pidän tästä sääsivustosta: https://www.windfinder.com/forecast/lille
On kivalla tavalla tuuliorientoitunut, muitakin syitä on aika paljon.

Ennusteet sunnuntaille ovat muuttuneet aika paljon viime päivinä.
Edeltävän vuorokauden sedemäärät on puolittuneet ja kilpailun aikaiset tuulen nopeudet ovat puolittuneet.
Näyttäisi siltä, että keli sunnuntaina tulee olemaan ainoastaan ja vain ihan hirveä.
Ja näyttäisi siltä, että naiset tulevat kokemaan kovimman kelin viimeisen tunnin aikana.

----------


## Laroute

Viisi minuuttia seurannut naisten PR-klassikkoa ja naista kumossa jatkuvasti. Pirun liukas mutainen mukulakivi.

----------


## marco1

Huomiseksi taitaa olla luvassa aikamoista romuralllia miesten kisassa.

----------


## paaton

> Huomiseksi taitaa olla luvassa aikamoista romuralllia miesten kisassa.



Ihan kaistaa. Kyllä ymmärrän remcon valintaa jättää kisa väliin. Keilapallojen päälle liukasta mutaa ja siihen ajamaan. Porukka lenteli hirveällä kolauksella suorilta jaloita kumolleen. Molemmat renkaat vaan laakista alta. Lumpionkorjaajalle on töitä huomenna.

----------


## kp63

En nyt noin näkisi. Tuota haluttiin - eka kerta ja varmaan siksi turhia kasoja. Ensi vuonna taas paremmalla kokemuksella. Kisa, jossa perskärpäset ei pärjää, on kunnon kisa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Osaako joku sanoa, sallisiko säännöt se, että reitin varressa olisi pari suunniteltua pyörän vaihtoa, pyörä tienvarressa odottamassa, silleen cyclocross varikon tyyliin? Aloitus maantiekalustolla, jossain Aarenbergin lähestyessä sääntöjen puitteissa liejua varten rakennettu, lopussa 4 sektorin jälkeen taas maantiekalusto. Noin tehtynä ei välttämättä kaluston vaihto maksaisi kovin paljon sijoituksia.

----------


## JTJ

Naisten kisaa olisi voinut näyttää vähän enemmänkin. Yleensä riittää katsoa kisasta viimeinen tunti, mutta tässä kisassa ratkaiseva isku tuli jo ekalla pavella. Deignanin isku näytettiin Eurosportilla, mutta seuraavassa kuvassa olikin jo kaksi minuuttia eroa muihin.

----------


## paaton

> En nyt noin näkisi. Tuota haluttiin - eka kerta ja varmaan siksi turhia kasoja. Ensi vuonna taas paremmalla kokemuksella. Kisa, jossa perskärpäset ei pärjää, on kunnon kisa.



Ei ole tainnut olla pitkään aikaa roubaixia näin pahoissa olosuhteissa. Normaalistihhan tuota ei ajeta syksyllä. Selin selitti, että ruoho ehtii kasvamaan kesän aikana kivien välistä ja tuo yhdessä märän mudan kanssa tekee mukulasta hullun liukkaan. 

Ei tuo minusta kamalasti ajotaidosta ole kiinni, jos porukkaa kaatuu keskeltä letkaa suoraan sivulle.

----------


## paaton

Cycling weeklyssä sanotaa, että edellisestä sateisesta roubaixista on melkein 20v. Edellisestä syksyllä ajetusta sateisesta roubaixista mahtaa olla aikaa aika penteleen paljon.

Eli ihan helppoon ja normaaliin roubaixiin naiset eivät ensimmäisellä kerralla joutuneet.

----------


## marco1

Olen lukenut tuota Peter Cossins - The Monuments (esim https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/...-the-monuments ) mutta en enää muista oliko kyse Roubaixista vai Rondesta (ihan ansiokkaasti kirjoitettu, kuitenkin uni tulee aina kesken lukemisen) mutta jollain aikakaudella lumi oli usein kilpailijoiden kiusana.

----------


## Pohje

Toi ei teeveessä näytä yhtään niin pahalta kuin oikeasti on.
Viitaten noihin yllämainittuihin wattilukemiin ja  nopeuksiin..
Eri sektorit on hyvin erilaisessa kunnossa. Osassa peltojen väliä kivet on todella hajanaisesti, osassa sektoreista kivet on kääntynyt nurkat pystyyn, osassa kivien väli on todella iso. Riippuen pohjasta ja tekijästä. Tiepätkät on todella vanhoja.

Itse kun kävin ajamassa nuo muutama vuosi sitten, tuli pienoisena yllätyksenä kuin pahassa kunnossa ne oikeasti on. Ajanut toki ennen sitä mukulakiveä, cyclokisoja, gravelia, maastoa ja katsonut kisaa useana vuonna terveestä. Ei voi verrata mihinkään noista, tätä yllätyin.

Eka nupukivipätkä, oli ojassa 20-40 juomapulloa, koska maantiepyöräillä alamäen vaihtuessa nupukiveksi, ei porukka tajunnut kuinka paljon pitää laittaa pullotelineeseen "lisäkitkaa". Se todella iski kämmeniin, niskoihin ja kyynärpäihin kaikella voimalla.

Jos nuoukivipätkällä ei onnistu pitämään watteja ja nopeutta ns omassa maksimissaan, tippuu nopeus todella dramaattisesti. Rengas tippuu kivien väliin ja lähtee luikertamaan kuin mara wintteri lumisateen jälkeen.

Noin 15 sektorin jälkeen ei enään näe eteensä, päätä särkee julmetusti, jokainen tärähdys lisää särkyä. Hampaita särkee, kyynärpäitä särkee, kämmenistä on lähtenyt nahka ja verta valuu (katsokaa naisten voittajan lopputuuletusta). Ihan kaikkia paikkoja särkee. Keuhkot ja suu on täynnä hiekkapölyä. Koko iho on hiekkapölyn peitossa.
Joudut puremaan hammasta, koska päänsärky on jo niin kova ja niskoja vihloo. Tangosta on vaikea pitää kiinni, koska kämmenistä on lähtenyt nahka. Koitat puskea kaikella voimalla kampea eteenpäin, jotta renkaat "lentäisi" mahdollisimman smootisti nupukivien päällä.

Mulla oli 28mm gp4000-renkaat. Yksi snakebite tuli ja ihmettelin miten vanteet tai pyörä ei hajonnut.

Joudut käytännössä ajaan maksimisykealueella noin 1,5 tuntia ja loppu siellä anaerobisen yläpäässä.

Eli watti/nopeusdata vaihtelee vähän sen mukaan missä kunnossa mikäkin sektori on. Sen takia niille on annettu tähtiluokitus.
En enään yhtään ihmettele miten Pro kuskit pystyy repimään eroa noilla pätkillä vähän niinkuin alppikauriit ympäriajojen vuorietapeilla.

PS. Akillesjänteen paranemiseen meni 1,5 vuotta. Vähän ärtyi...

----------


## paaton

> Toi ei teeveessä näytä yhtään niin pahalta kuin oikeasti on.
> Viitaten noihin yllämainittuihin wattilukemiin ja  nopeuksiin..
> Eri sektorit on hyvin erilaisessa kunnossa. Osassa peltojen väliä kivet on todella hajanaisesti, osassa sektoreista kivet on kääntynyt nurkat pystyyn, osassa kivien väli on todella iso. Riippuen pohjasta ja tekijästä. Tiepätkät on todella vanhoja.
> 
> Itse kun kävin ajamassa nuo muutama vuosi sitten, tuli pienoisena yllätyksenä kuin pahassa kunnossa ne oikeasti on. Ajanut toki ennen sitä mukulakiveä, cyclokisoja, gravelia, maastoa ja katsonut kisaa useana vuonna terveestä. Ei voi verrata mihinkään noista, tätä yllätyin.
> 
> Eka nupukivipätkä, oli ojassa 20-40 juomapulloa, koska maantiepyöräillä alamäen vaihtuessa nupukiveksi, ei porukka tajunnut kuinka paljon pitää laittaa pullotelineeseen "lisäkitkaa". Se todella iski kämmeniin, niskoihin ja kyynärpäihin kaikella voimalla.
> 
> Jos nuoukivipätkällä ei onnistu pitämään watteja ja nopeutta ns omassa maksimissaan, tippuu nopeus todella dramaattisesti. Rengas tippuu kivien väliin ja lähtee luikertamaan kuin mara wintteri lumisateen jälkeen.
> ...



Niin, ja kuvittele tuohon päälle 5cm mutaa, kivien väliin nurmikkoa ja sadetta. Huomenna tulee eeppistä.

----------


## Pohje

Todellakin. Tulee taas unohtumaton kisa.
Jotenkin eläytyy erilailla kun muistaa jotenkuten pätkät, mihin suuntaan ne kääntyy, missä on mikäkin kylä, kauppa, patsas, silta jne.
Täytyy kyllä katsoa alusta asti.
Palataan myös foorumilla asiaan kisan edetessä.

----------


## paaton

11:55 pitäisi alkaa lähetys eurosportplayeriltä.

----------


## TERU

Ja niin näyttää tulevan tavalliselta kaapeliteeveeltäkin, alusta lopuun - ei tuota ihan ilman taukoa jaksa katsoa.
https://www.eurosport.fi/tvschedule.shtml

----------


## TERU

Oliskohan tuo naisten kisamatka ollut liian lyhyt, kun ajo oli kovin kiihkeätä koko matkan? Miehillä on tuota matkaa niin pitkästi, että vain hetkittäin ja tietenkin lopussa on kiihkeätä ajo. Pitkä ajo, ei tuota kokonaan jaksa seurata, jospa pyöräilijät kuitenkin.

----------


## fiber

> Toi ei teeveessä näytä yhtään niin pahalta kuin oikeasti on.
> Viitaten noihin yllämainittuihin wattilukemiin ja  nopeuksiin..
> Eri sektorit on hyvin erilaisessa kunnossa. Osassa peltojen väliä kivet on todella hajanaisesti, osassa sektoreista kivet on kääntynyt nurkat pystyyn, osassa kivien väli on todella iso. Riippuen pohjasta ja tekijästä. Tiepätkät on todella vanhoja.
> 
> Itse kun kävin ajamassa nuo muutama vuosi sitten, tuli pienoisena yllätyksenä kuin pahassa kunnossa ne oikeasti on. Ajanut toki ennen sitä mukulakiveä, cyclokisoja, gravelia, maastoa ja katsonut kisaa useana vuonna terveestä. Ei voi verrata mihinkään noista, tätä yllätyin.
> 
> Eka nupukivipätkä, oli ojassa 20-40 juomapulloa, koska maantiepyöräillä alamäen vaihtuessa nupukiveksi, ei porukka tajunnut kuinka paljon pitää laittaa pullotelineeseen "lisäkitkaa". Se todella iski kämmeniin, niskoihin ja kyynärpäihin kaikella voimalla.
> 
> Jos nuoukivipätkällä ei onnistu pitämään watteja ja nopeutta ns omassa maksimissaan, tippuu nopeus todella dramaattisesti. Rengas tippuu kivien väliin ja lähtee luikertamaan kuin mara wintteri lumisateen jälkeen.
> ...



Hieno kuvaus ja voin kuvitella kuinka tosiaan tuo omakohtaisuus vaikuttaa ymmärrykseen.

Naisten eilinen kisa oli komea ja varsin hienoa seurattavaa. Tuo ylläoleva teksti auttaa hahmottamaan todellista tilannetta pavélla. Hieno teksti, Pohje. Omakohtaisuus lisää aina ymmärrystä ja PR:ssa varmasti aivan erityisellä tavalla.

----------


## JKO17

Vähän kaksijakoiset tunnelmat kisasta.

Klassikko, naiset eka kertaa jne., mutta kaatumisia aivan liian paljon 
Vleutenille pitkä sairasloma ja varmaakin myös muita loukkaantumisia joita ei raportoitu.

Miesten puolella Alpecin Fenixin Riesebeek kaatui jo  tutustumisajossa ja mursi lonkkansa.

Toivottavasti tänään pahemmilta kaatumisilta vältyttäisiin.

Juu kyseessä on klassikko, mutta tällaista kisaa olisi nykyään mahdoton lanseerata/ainakaan sitä ei joka kelillä startattaisi

----------


## paaton

Jospa illan/yön aikana on pesty mutaa pois kivien päältä. Vesisade ja liukkaus tosiaan kuuluu asiaan, mutta tuossa eilisessä tilanteessa ei ole mitään järkeä.

Sittan taas jos tuolla on peltotyöt käynnissä, niin sitä mutaa voi olla entistäkin enemmän. Onko kukaan pongannut kuiva aamun tilanteesta? Sataako nyt?

----------


## Laroute

Tänään voi käydä niinkin ikävästi, että onnekkain voittaa ja iso määrä joutuu lasarettiin. Voi olla, että tämä päivä tekee suuren muutoksen kisan järjestämiseen tulevaisuudessa samanlaisissa olosuhteissa. Se saatetaan tulevaisuudessa perua tällaisissa olosuhteissa tai pave osuuksille tehdään kiertoreitit. Pidetään peukkuja pystyssä ettei tule vakavia loukkaantumisia. Uskon että tänään yritetään tehdä ratkaisu voiton osalta ennen ensimmäistä pavea, jotta hyvin pieni ryhmä tai yksinäinen ajaja voi ajaa niin riskittömästi kuin mahdollista kaikki pavet. Isossa ryhmässä edellä ajavien kaatumiset voivat imeä mukaan ja kisa tuhoutuu, vaikka kuinka kunnossa olisi. Alku saattaa siis olla ennen näkemätöntä revitystä, missä apukuskeja poltetaan kuin tulitikkuja.

Reitin pesuun en usko, koska se toisi lisää vettä reitille, mutta harjakoneet ovat saattaneet tehdä pitkää yötä reitillä.

----------


## paaton

Niin edelleen, tämän vuoden ajankohta on koronan takia täysin poikkeuksellinen aika ajaa roubaixia. Kasvanut nurtsi ja peltotyöt ovat saaneet mukulat törkeään kuntoon. Ei ne keväällä ole noin liukkaita, vaikka sataisikin.

----------


## JTJ

> Sataako nyt?



Näyttäis satavan https://meteofrance.com/images-radar

----------


## paaton

> Reitin pesuun en usko, koska se toisi lisää vettä reitille, mutta harjakoneet ovat saattaneet tehdä pitkää yötä reitillä.



Ei se vesi ole liukasta. Muta on. Katsoitko tuota naisten kisaa?

----------


## Laroute

> Ei se vesi ole liukasta. Muta on. Katsoitko tuota naisten kisaa?



Katsoin kyllä. Juu, eihän se vesi ole liukasta, mutta kun se järjetön autokaravaani ajaa kisan edellä, niin kyllä se taitaa sen märän mudan levitellä kohtuu hyvin takaisin sinne mukuloille. Edellä ajavat prätkätkin aika usein ajelevat siinä sivulla ja sieltä sitten roiskivat mutavettä takaisin. Porukan mennessä ihan palasiksi, huoltoautoja ajelee siellä välissä roiskimassa mutavellin takaisin ja perän porukat sitten kärsivät siitä. Tulee kyllä olemaan "viihdettä" parhaimmillaan, ellei jopa onnettomuuspornoksi luokiteltavaa. Hieman kaksijakoisin tunnelmin alan kisaa seuraamaan, kun on ajatus mielessä, että vaarannetaanko jo liiaksi ajajien turvallisuutta.

Uskon, että tämän jälkeen alkaa aikamoinen parranpärinä kisan olosuhteista ja tulevaisuuden suhtautumisesta kyseisenlaisiin olosuhteisiin.

----------


## paaton

> Oliskohan tuo naisten kisamatka ollut liian lyhyt, kun ajo oli kovin kiihkeätä koko matkan? Miehillä on tuota matkaa niin pitkästi, että vain hetkittäin ja tietenkin lopussa on kiihkeätä ajo. Pitkä ajo, ei tuota kokonaan jaksa seurata, jospa pyöräilijät kuitenkin.



Vai ei jaksa katsoa? Roubaix pitää katsoa alusta loppuun, varsinkin tällä kelillä. Tapahtumia on aivan alusta asti.

----------


## TERU

Ihan riittävästi tapahtumia! Noin oli eilenkin, pakko pitää taukoa, ei kestä! Päikkärit välillä!

Saas nähä mikä ratkaisee voittajan, tapahtumia on aivan liikaa!

----------


## gallodepelea

Kaunista, tätä on odotettu.

----------


## paaton

Oli huikeaa. Jännä lukea ajajien kommentteja. Kaatuiko wout juuri ennenkuin poel irtosi? Näytti, että kulma olisi ollut auki. Vai eikö ollut vaan jalkaa?

Oliko moscon varafillariin laitettu kovemmat paineet kelin kuivumista varten? Johtuiko kaato tuosta?

Mutta vahvimmat kaverit olivat taas kerran lopussa. Poel taisi luottaa vähän liikaa kiriinsä. Vermeersch veti lopussa selkeästi vähiten ja pienimmällä teholla. Colbrelli taisi tuosta mainitakkin. On toi colbrelli vaan ihme jässikkä.

----------


## OJ

Colbrelli ajoi kyllä fiksusti eikä lähtenyt tavoittelemaan mitään tyonsankarin mitalia. VDP:llä oli kyllä hokkarit jalassa ja taisi olla mielessään luovuttanut jo ennen loppukiriä. 

En nähnyt Woutin kaatuneen, jäi vaan niin pahoihin ruuhkiin.

Onhan Roubaixissa porukkaa katollaan, mutta harvemmin tulee pahempia vammoja. Isommat riskit on vuoristoteiden ajelussa.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Olihan se poelin siltaus tuohon kakkosporukkaan ja sen jälkeinen ajo jo huima suoritus. Toistaalta jos noita ei olisi tehnyt, niin mosco the pissapää olisi voittanut ja poel jäänyt kisaamaan ynnämuut sijoituksista.

Useampihan siihen poelin peesiin yritti, mutta sinne vaan tippuivat suoraan vetoon. Siis ilman mitään iskuja.

----------


## OJ

Joo en ole Joni Moskovan faneja, mutta kova olisi ollut jos olisi ajanut päätyyn asti.

----------


## Pohje

Olipa tapahtumia. Nimensä veroinen "pohjoinen helvetti". 
Aikamoinen päivä, jos tosiaan osa kuskeista totesi ennen kisaa, että ovat ensimmäistä kertaa kauhuissaan ennen starttia.

----------


## JTJ

Huikea kisa jälleen kerran! Mun mielestä Vermeersch veti ihan hyvin lopussa. Kaveri on kuitenkin ensimmäistä kautta ammattilaisena ja vetää Paris-Roubaix:ssa MVDP:n ja Colbrellin kanssa aina viimeiselle kilometrille. Hieno veto nuorukaiselta!

Onkohan Moscon viisastunut iän myötä, kun ei ollut lainkaan huono häviäjä kisan jälkeisessä haastattelussa? Ei valitellut epäonnea renkaan kanssa ja totesi, että kaatuminen johtui vaan väsymisestä. Hehkutti vielä, että PR on World Tourin kaunein kisa ja ensi vuonna sitten uudestaan.

----------


## huotah

Legendaarista. Vaikea kuvitella huonompia kisaolosuhteita. Jotkut kuskit kiroavat Strade Bianchia, toivottavasti heistä kukaan ei ollut mukana P-R 2021:ssa . En ole koskaan nähnyt niin monta kaatumista, onneksi kenellekään ei ilmeisesti sattunut pahemmin.

Vermeersch yllätti varmasti kaikki. Voittajan haastattelussa Colbrelli ei tainnut edes tietää miehen nimeä, puhui vaan Lotto-Soudalin kuskista.

----------


## MRe

> En ole koskaan nähnyt niin monta kaatumista, onneksi kenellekään ei ilmeisesti sattunut pahemmin.



*Maailman ykkösnainen kaatui rajusti ”Pohjoisen helvetissä” – seurauksena kaksi murtumaa häpyluussa ja pitkä toipuminen vuode*potilaana*https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000008307312.html

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Kommentti jota siteeraat koski miesten kisaa. Naisten lauantaina ajetussa kisassa van Vleutenin loukkaantuminen taisi onneksi olla ainoa ns. vakavampi.

(Murtumat ovat tietysti erilaisia, toiset eivät yhtä hyvälaatuisia kuin toiset, mutta pitkä - viikkojen? - vuodelepo on yllättävän rankka hoitomääräys; useinhan saa liikkua keppien kanssa vapaasti kivun antamissa rajoissa.)


PS Gianni Mosconista on ehkä julkisuudessa piirretty ja ennen kaikkea somessa muodostunut jossain määrin todellisuutta vastaamaton kuva; kuumakalle hän on varmasti ollut, mutta muuten ehkä yhtä fiksu kuin miltä hän eilisessä kisan jälkeisessä haastattelussa vaikutti.

----------


## paaton

Lantoin murtuma on aika raju juttu.

----------


## TERU

Lauantain ja sunnuntain jälkeen lääkärihoitajilla varmasti työtä vammojen korjailuissa. 

Kisakausi vähissä, onko jotain kuolleitten lehtien ajoa vielä jäljellä?

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Mitään lukuja ei kai ole tiedossa? Rohkenen kuitenkin väittää ettei korjailtavia vammoja sittenkään tullut enempää kuin esimerkiksi jollain Tourin avausviikon etapilla.

Monumenteista eli suurklassikoista viimeinen, kuolleitten lehtien ajonakin tunnettu Il Lombardia ajetaan lauantaina.

(AG2R - Citroën ei tapansa mukaan ole vielä kertonut joukkuettaan, mutta ei ole täysin poissuljettu ettei Jaakko Hänninenkin voisi päästä mukaan. Hän ajaa ti ja ke kaksi kisaa Italiassa joukkueessa josta ainakin osa tähtää lauantain kisaan.)


^^Yritin sanoa että lantion murtumiakin on monenlaisia ja että usein kun kyseessä ovat murtumat joiden ei katsota tarvitsevan operatiivista hoitoa liikkumisen saa aloittaa varsin pian kivun sallimissa puitteissa. Mutta kaikki konservatiivisella hoidolla paranevat murtumatkaan eivät ole samanlaisia ja yhtä hyvälaatuisia - ja jos_ kummallakaan_ jalalla ei saa varata, on mahdotonta kävellä keppienkään kanssa. Ja silläkin voi olla vaikutuksensa että naisten lantiot ovat anatomisesti hiukan erilaisia kuin miesten? Joka tapauksessa huonoa tuuria osui van Vleutenille tuplaten.

PS Voidaan kysyä eikö olisi ollut täysin mahdollista että aivan vastaavanlainen onnettomuus olisi voinut sattua ja täysin samanlaiset vammat syntyä myös kuivalla kelillä ajetussa P-R:ssä tai ihan tavallisessa maantiekisassa - ja vastata kaikkiin myönteisesti. Pidänkin kovasti ennenaikaisina puheita siitä että koko kilpailun oikeutusta pitäisi ruvetaa uudestaan pohtimaan tai että kisan ajattaminen tämänkertaisissa olosuhteissa merkitsi sen luokan piittaamattomuutta ajajien turvallisuudesta ettei sitä voida hyväksyä.

PPS Ylläolevasta mielipiteestäni huolimatta uskon että jos nyt - ilman minkäänlaisia perinteitä ja kisan historiaa - haluttaisiin perustaa samalla reitillä ajettava kisa, se ei menisi läpi UCI:ssakaan ja ajajien edustajat puuhaisivat boikottia jos niin sittenkin kävisi.

----------


## huotah

P-R 2021, pari potrettia kisan jälkeen. https://www.cyclingnews.com/features...ubaix-gallery/

----------


## Googol

Yleensähän noissa on alkupään kiviteillä muutama massakasa. Nyt porukka levisi, joten tuli lähinnä pieniä kasoja, joita tosin kasojen määrässä laskettuna varmaan normaalia enemmän. Vammojen määrästä vs. normaali kuivan kelin kisa ei ole mulla mitään käsitystä.

Naisten kisassa ehkä näkyi isommat tasoerot ja vähempi erikoistuminen. Miesten kisassa putoaa hyvin äkkiä pois kuvista (ja kisasta), jos ei ole kokemusta kiviteiltä. Naisten kisassa kovakuntoisimmat oli tuollakin kärjen tuntumassa, vaikka kivitietaidot olisivatkin olleet rajalliset.

----------


## Cycloslalomeur

> Olipa tapahtumia. Nimensä veroinen "pohjoinen helvetti". 
> Aikamoinen päivä, jos tosiaan osa kuskeista totesi ennen kisaa, että ovat ensimmäistä kertaa kauhuissaan ennen starttia.



Olin mestoilla eilen (vaimo syntynyt reitin varrella). Kävin aamulla hakemassa patongit ja kävelin takaisin yhden takavuosien kivisektorin kautta (Chemin de Saultain). Ei meinannut pysyä Lidlin lenkkareilla pystyssä. Patongit piti kuivata föönilla. Yölllä tuuli ja satoi niin rajusti ettei pystynyt kunnolla nukkumaan.

Vermeerschistä kuullaan vielä. Flanderin Ylen toimittaja kysyi jo sen faijalta että miltä tuntuu kun poika on Boonen 2.0.

----------


## Cycloslalomeur

"Voittajan haastattelussa Colbrelli ei tainnut edes tietää miehen nimeä, puhui vaan Lotto-Soudalin kuskista."

Juu ei. "That guy from Lotto Soudal" se tais sanoa telkkarissa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Oli kyllä tapahtumia täynnä. Vaikka Moscon on välillä käyttäytynyt kyseenalaisesti niin olisin halunnut nähdä kuinka pitkälle hän olisi päässyt ilman rengasrikkoa ja kaatumista. 44-sekuntia taisi hävitä kolmikolle.

----------


## ViP

Uskomattoman hieno kilpailu. Tän päivän treeniin tuli ainakin 20w lisää pelkän fiilistelyn voimalla.

----------


## pulmark

https://twitter.com/AvVleuten/status...73620585959426

van Vleuten jo kävelyllä keppien kanssa. Tohtorin ohjeen mukaan vuoteesta ylös ja jalkeille. Kivun sallimissa rajoissa, ammattipyöräilijälle kenties vähän venyvä käsite.

----------


## JohannesP

Jännittävä kisa katsojalle, mutta hieman kuitenkin laittoi ihmetyttämään onko tässä mitään järkeä kilpailijoiden näkökulmasta ottaen huomioon mikä laji ja mihin kuskit pääsääntöisesti treenaa. Ihme, ettei enempää vakavia loukkaantumisia tullut.

----------


## Cycloslalomeur

> https://twitter.com/AvVleuten/status...73620585959426
> 
> van Vleuten jo kävelyllä keppien kanssa. Tohtorin ohjeen mukaan vuoteesta ylös ja jalkeille. Kivun sallimissa rajoissa, ammattipyöräilijälle kenties vähän venyvä käsite.



Een keiharde kopvrouw. Tosiaan van Vleutenin kipukynnys on jotain aivan käsittämätöntä koska ammattilainen plus vielä nainen.

Nyt kun Twatteriin ruvettiin linkittämään niin Sporza (VRT) on heittänyt kaiken puolueettomuuden romukoppaan. https://twitter.com/sporza_koers/sta...89374466252802

----------


## Cycloslalomeur

Vidsu Lotton onnikasta. https://twitter.com/Lotto_Soudal/sta...26372721856513

Jos ei hollanti aukea niin siellä joukkuetoverit huutelee että "hullu suoritus" ja "jätkä sä oot eläin" jne.

----------


## Cycloslalomeur

Perinteisiä suihkukuvia Deceuninckiltä. https://twitter.com/deceuninck_qst/s...79465525055495

----------


## JTJ

Tänään oli menoa ja meininkiä Milano-Torinossa, kun Deceuninck-Quick step pisti kuuden miehen voimin pääjoukon hajalle jo hyvissä ajoin ennen Torinoa. Suurin osa ennakkosuosikeista pääsi mukaan, mutta esimerkiksi Ineos, Arkea, DSM ja Astana joutuivat ajamaan irtiottoa kiinni. Torinossa jo ensimmäinen nousu Supergalle pisti molemmat ryhmät hajalle ja vain kovimmat kuskit oli jäljellä loppunousussa. 

Huippuhyviä kisoja nämä klassikot, kun kokoajan tapahtuu alusta loppuun. Il Lombardiastakin tulee varmasti jännittävä näytelmä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Katsoitko eli näitkö kun peloton katkesi? Itse seurasin kisaa vasta kun Eurosport 1 tuli mukaan ja sain (ruotsinkielisestä) selostuksesta sen kuvan - joka siis on oikea tai väärä - että vaikka DQS oli runsaslukuisimmin edustettuna, pääjoukon hajoaminen ei kuitenkaan ollut sen ansiota. Jumbo-Visma ja Israel Start-Up Nation olivat olleet vauhtia pitäneet joukkueet.

Yates, Quintana, Storer, Vlasov, Mollema ja Champoussin olivat niitä jotka sitten pääsivät kärkiporukkaan ja sen myötä hyvään tai kohtuulliseen sijoitukseen. Jaakko Hänninen ajoi maaliin 7 min jääneenä, mutta suoritus oli kuitenkin sen verran hyvä että hän ajaa myös Il Lombardian.

----------


## paaton

Olihan tuo yatesin kannalta varmaan aika turhauttavaa. Vetää mäkeä ensin täysillä, jonka loppuun yrittää aikaista kiriä. Primoz ajelee hissukseen kiinni ja avaa oman kirinsä. Ei siinä oikein auta muuta kuin levitellä käsiä...

Jo aiemmin nousussa näytti, että primoz piti vaan hauskaa. Yritti saada muita vetämään yatesin tekemää iskua kiinnii, mutta kun mitään ei tapahtunut, niin rullaili eron nätisti penkistä pyörittämällä. Ja tuli muuten hätäiseen kiinni. Jo tuossa kohtaa tiesi lopputuloksn.

----------


## JTJ

> Katsoitko eli näitkö kun peloton katkesi? Itse seurasin kisaa vasta kun Eurosport 1 tuli mukaan ja sain (ruotsinkielisestä) selostuksesta sen kuvan - joka siis on oikea tai väärä - että vaikka DQS oli runsaslukuisimmin edustettuna, pääjoukon hajoaminen ei kuitenkaan ollut sen ansiota. Jumbo-Visma ja Israel Start-Up Nation olivat olleet vauhtia pitäneet joukkueet.



Ruotsinkielinen selostus oli varmaan paremmin perillä tapahtumista kuin englanninkielinen. Mun katsomassa lähetyksessä selostajat vain arvailivat, että DQS olisi ollut se, joka katkaisi pääjoukon, kun he olivat niin hyvin edustettuina irtiotossa. DQS vastasi toki aika pitkälti irtioton vauhdista siitä lähtien, kun TV-lähetys alkoi, mutta yhtä hyvin joku toinen joukkue saattoi aloittaa sen. Hienoa, että Hänninen ajaa taas Lombardiassa!

----------


## kp63

Joo oli primoz taas jäätävä - ei tarvinnut kuin vähän kirrata. on tuo eurosportin varaseliini umpisurkea selostaja -lueskelee jostain lunttilapusta historiatietoja ja ihan pihalla kisasta

----------


## paaton

Aina se tuollainen on ollut. Yrittää ottaa selinistä mallia, mutta ilman tietoa joutuu googlailemaan. Siinä googlailun ohessa menee sitten kisa ohi.

Kaikki ei tunnu edes hiffaavan, miten loistava selostaja selin on. Tuollaisen pitkän kisan selostaminen ei ole ihan helppo nakki.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Huippuhyviä kisoja nämä klassikot, kun kokoajan tapahtuu alusta loppuun. *Il Lombardiastakin* tulee varmasti jännittävä näytelmä.



Joo, tulee varmasti hieno kisa, mutta tänä vuonna se ajetaan toiseen suuntaan kuin viime aikoina, eikä mukana ole Muro di Sormanoa. Ghisellan kappelilla käydään, mutta minusta reitti ei kulje normaaliin tapaan Bellagion suunnasta, vaan Assosta. Siis kaksi komeaa nousua jää pois. 

Jossain väitettiin Bellagion-Ghisellan -nousua yhdeksi maailman kauneimmista nousuista. Olen ajanut sen kahdesti ja hieno on kyllä.

Sormanon nousu oli minulle turhan kova, ja oli pakko pysähtyä monta ketaa puuskuttamaan. Liikkeelle löhtö oli jyrkissä kohdissa hankalaa.

Voisin syyttää välityksiä, mutta ne olivat kunnossa.

----------


## huotah

P-R 2021 rengasvalinnoista; Lotto-Soudal ajoi Vittoria Corsa Control 28mm renkailla 3,5...4 barin paineilla.

----------


## paaton

No näinpä. Vittorian sponssaamat tiimit taisi olla pississä. Joku fiksumpi voisi laskea, paljonko loton kuskit tuhlasivat kilojouleina työtä noihin corsa controlleihin, kun voittajat ajoivat uusilla conteilla. Conti aika saletisti 8w rengas.

Myös poel ajoi vittorioilla. Taisi tosin olla jotkin hand made tuubit alla?

----------


## huotah

^BRR:n datan perusteella voi arvailla että Vermeersch hävisi Colbrellille 15-20W vierinvastuksessa. Olisiko Vermeerschillä sitten ollut pikkuisen enemmän jalkaa loppukirissä jos olisi ajanut Conteilla, en tiedä. Nopeasti laskettuna Vermeersch olisi Conteilla säästänyt kisan aikana noin 100kcal, mikä kuulostaa niin merkityksettömältä että epäilen laskelmiani. Epäilen myös että miten hyvin BRR:n rummulla ajetut testit korreloi mukulakivillä ajettuja todellisia watteja. 

Jonkun tiedon mukaan Poel ajoi Dugastin tuubeilla missä oli Vittorian kulutuspinta. Vittoriahan osti Dugastin aiemmin tänä vuonna.

----------


## paaton

1 watt for 1 second = 1 joule

6h kisasta sain itse 15w erolla 320Kj, eli tekee taas omien laskelmien mukaan 18min/300w teholla. Aika paljon se on.

----------


## PeeHoo

Vaikka Lombardian reitti ei ole ihan tavanomainen maisemia ja nousuka on mukavasti. Kiuva telkkarilähetyksestä.

----------


## marco1

Olisihan se ollut harmi jos Masnada olisi voittanut.

----------


## PeeHoo

Jaakko Hänninen kaatui ikävästi. Epäili, että olisi ehkä ajanut pois heitetyn juomapullon yli. Onko tästä ja Jaakon kunnostatarkempia tietoja?
- En tiedä mitä tapahtui. Muistan, että juuri ennen kaatumista puhuin tiimiradiolla joukkueenjohtajalle ja seuraava muistikuva on tien laidalta. Löin päätäni asvalttiin sen verran, että kypärä halkesi. Ja jälleen kerran löin toisen käden rystysen tiehen, että sitä pitää sunnuntaina kuvata mahdollisten murtumien vuoksi. Joku epäili, että tiellä oli pudonnut juomapullo ja minä ajoin sen päälle. Joka tapauksessa pyörä lähti nopeasti alta. Minulla olisi ollut vielä kilpailut Ranskassa viikon päästä, mutta tämä kausi on nyt tässä. Ei tullut tästäkään kaudesta ehyttä, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen.

Linkki: https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=658293

----------


## Munarello

Kevät lähestyy ja lauantaina ajetaan jo Omlooppia. Pitäisikö jo alkaa puhumaan kevätklassikoista vai kiinnostaako ketään enää?

Mistä näitä nykyisin voi katsoa? Helppona ratkaisuna ES Player pariksi kuukaudeksi vai onko se GCN:n kanava (RacePass vai Plus vai mikä se oli) nyt sitä parhainta?

----------


## hsr

Saako pelkän ES Playerin jotenkin? Minusta näyttää siltä että pitää tilata discovery+ sport, joka maksaa 9,99/kk.

----------


## Munarello

Kyllähän tuo näyttäisi antavan tilata playerin hintaan 6,99e/kk kun kirjauduin playeriin wanhoilla tunnareillani.
https://www.eurosportplayer.com/

----------


## Firlefanz

Mikä ettei kiinnosta! Ja koska lauantaina ajetaan Omloop, sunnuntaina seuraa Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne!

Etukäteen varmaa lienee vain se etteivät viimevuotiset voittajat uusi voittoaan, sillä sen paremmin Mads Pederseniä kuin Davide Balleriniakaan ei kisoissa nähdä. 

Allaolevat listat osanottajista eivät ole vielä lopulliset, mutta voi niistä silti tarkistaa ovatko suosikit (tai inhokit) kenties mukana:

https://www.flandersclassics.be/site...ohn_mannen.pdf

https://www.kuurne-brussel-kuurne.be...elite-2022.pdf

----------


## hsr

> Kyllähän tuo näyttäisi antavan tilata playerin hintaan 6,99e/kk kun kirjauduin playeriin wanhoilla tunnareillani.
> https://www.eurosportplayer.com/



Niin näkyy, tässä jokin aika sitten katsoin tuolta ja tarjosi vain discoverya

----------


## villepolkee

Mulla on eurosport player ja maksoi tarjouksessa 19,90€ / vuosi.

----------


## JTJ

Suomipaidan voi nähdä viikonloppuna Omloop het Nieuwsbladissa ja het Hagelandissa, jossa myös Anniina Ahtosalo on mukana.

https://firstcycling.com/m/team.php?l=28368

----------


## Hääppönen

Pikaisesti tsekkaamani starttilista ei auennut. Onko Antonia Gröndal kisassa mukana?

----------


## Firlefanz

Nimenomaan Team Rupelcleaning - Champion Lubricantsin Antonia Gröndahl.

Anniina Ahtosalon Uno-X Pro Cycling Team on kyllä mukana, mutta Anniina ei, Hänen ohjelmassaan on sunnuntainen Omloop van het Hageland ja keskiviikkona ajettava Le Samyn des Dames.

Antonia näyttäisi ajavan kaikki kolme kisaa.


PS Onko Gröndahlin joukkueen sponsoriasioissa ollut jotain ongelmaa, sillä listoilla sen nimenä on edelleen IBCT (eli Illi Bikes Cycling Team)?

----------


## paaton

Tänään siis Omloop ja sunnuntina Kuurne. 
Van Aert, Pidcock, Asgreen, Stuyven, Colbrelli omloopissa. Jännä nähdä aertin kunto. Itse vähän jarrutteli ja kertoi yrittävänsä piikkausta isoihin kisoihin, eikä kaikkiin kuten viime kesänä. Tähtäsi käsittääkseni huippukuntoa roubaixin ympärille.

----------


## Munarello

> Kyllähän tuo näyttäisi antavan tilata playerin hintaan 6,99e/kk kun kirjauduin playeriin wanhoilla tunnareillani.
> https://www.eurosportplayer.com/



Nonnih, wahvasti alkoi taas. Striimi sentään lähti ajallaan, mutta ei ääntä. Vaihdoin ääniraidan "svenskaksi" ja nyt kuuluu äänetkin. Eurosport, puuhastelua since '89.

Ontopikkina veikkaan Pidcockia kärkisähinöihin. Heppu kun tähtää kuulemma Strade Biancheen joka ajetaan kuitenkin jo viikon päästä.

----------


## paaton

> Nonnih, wahvasti alkoi taas. Striimi sentään lähti ajallaan, mutta ei ääntä. Vaihdoin ääniraidan "svenskaksi" ja nyt kuuluu äänetkin. Eurosport, puuhastelua since '89.
> 
> Ontopikkina veikkaan Pidcockia kärkisähinöihin. Heppu kun tähtää kuulemma Strade Biancheen joka ajetaan kuitenkin jo viikon päästä.



No alkuhan on studiosta, jossa selin ei tietystikkään ole. En tiedä onko tuolla muutenkaan oikeasti suomalaista selostusta. Nyt kuitenkin kuuluu jo englanniksikin ja toiselta ES kanavalta tulee toinen striimi.

----------


## paaton

En kyllä tajua missä live kuva viipyy!

----------


## trash-base

Ollu hyvä kisa! Kilvanajon meininkiä. Nyt katsotaan kestääkö Wout!

Lähetetty minun SM-J600FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

WvA ihan omaa luokkaansa. Kviksteppiläisten wolfpack taisi jäädä tiimibussiin, ihan kuutamolla tänään. Noh, huomenna uudestaan.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Kun kenelläkään ei ollut jalkaa vastata woutille viimeiseen mäkeen, niin lopputuloksen tiesi, vaikka edessä olikin pitkä tempo. 

Noin pitkän kisan lopussa woutilla on vaan tarjolla 20min ajalle enemmän watteja, mitä isollakaan porukalla vuorovedolla. Aika uskomatonta. 
Toivottavasti Poel elpyy pikaisesti.

QS duunailee vähän joka puolella nyt. Tänään loppui UAE ja Alaphilippe, Devenyns ja Sevenant olivat kisaamassa Faunin klassikossa. Tuosta Mauri vansevenantista tulee kyllä hieno alaphilipen seuraaja. Tosi monipuolinen kuski, jolta löytyy kiritehoakin. Niin ja se ajotyyli on samanlaista repimistä  :Hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Naisten kisassa Annemiek van Vleuten oli suurin piirtein yhtä ylivoimainen. Olin kyllä varma, että Demi Vollering voittaa loppukirissä, kun ei suostunut vetämään metriäkään viimeisen kymmenen kilometrin aikana. 

Viime vuodelta jäi erityisesti mieleen Liege-Bastogne-Liege, jossa Anna van der Breggen veti viimeisen kymmenen kilsaa viiden naisen porukkaa, jotta Demi Vollering voittaa loppukirissä ja ajoi itse tuuletellen muiden perässä sateenkaaripaita päällä. Silloinkin Annemiek van Vleuten oli mukana ryhmässä, mutta jäi kakkoseksi.

----------


## paaton

Huikea kuurne. Oli törkeän lähellä, ettei hatka pitänyt tuota pientä eroa loppuun asti. Taco on ihan pöhlö. Koko päivän hatkassa.

----------


## anttipietila

Onko Eurosportin suomenkieliset selostukset loppuneet? Ehkä siihen liittyen, kasinomainokset on kadonneet, niitä ei tule ikävä.

----------


## paaton

> Onko Eurosportin suomenkieliset selostukset loppuneet? Ehkä siihen liittyen, kasinomainokset on kadonneet, niitä ei tule ikävä.



Ehkä roponen selostaa vielä hiihtoja, mikä on oivallinen asia pyöräiyn kannalta. 
Selinin vaihtoehdot ovat aika vähissä, eikä hän kaikkia ehdi selostamaan.

Olen kyllä alkanut arvostamaan GCN;n selostajien ammattitaitoa. Esimerkiksi omloopissa kommentaattori osasi välittömästi kertoa, mitä hatkalle tapahtuu benootin iskun jälkeen. Vaikka selin on loistava selostaja, niin ehkä ne hienoimmat taktiset kuviot jäävät häneltäkin huomaamatta.

----------


## Munarello

Jos nyt oikein ymmärsin, niin Omlooppia olivat selostamassa Dan Lloyd ja Adam Blythe. Molemmat siis entisiä ammattipyöräilijöitä joten ei liene ihme, että on ymmärrystä taktisille kuvioille.

----------

